# When does Los Angeles county bids renew???



## Jn1232th (Jan 12, 2016)

I heard its this year but when exactly? I have interviews at 3 different companies with 911 contracts ( all happened to call me at same time -"-) but I don't want to get with one and they end up losing a there zone


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jan 13, 2016)

I think they're up in May, but I havent heard anything about it on the playground. 

Care is a safe bet. They won't really lose anything. AMR will probably keep some of theirs. The two interesting ones is McCormick and Schaefer's area. I've heard that Care and AMR are looking to move in on McCormick. If Schaefer keeps East county, It'll blow my mind. 

It's all pure speculation though. Until the county releases the bid stuff and everyone can see who's doing what, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Just worry about getting hired. 

When Care swept all of OC a large portion of the Doctors employees working those areas were hired on by Care and just continued doing their thing.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 13, 2016)

Word on the street is they want more providers and the zones are increasing to 13? But smaller coverage areas which means the need for more providers.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ooh, I didn't know that. That's a juicy twist!


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 13, 2016)

First I've heard about splitting up the EOAs....(hardly evidence thats not going to be the case though lol, just outa curiosity where did you hear that tidbit?)

Everyone I've talked to expects Schaefer to lose their current EOA in the northern San Gabriel Valley, either to AMR (who's Irwindale station is in their old zone Schaefer now runs) or to Care who opened a new Irwindale station of their own. The only thing I've heard so far from McCormick has been rock solid confidence they'll keep all their current zones in the South Bay and Malibu, and they have approximately zero interest in bidding on AMR's zones in the northern part of the county (Lancaster/Palmdale), though I wouldn't be half surprised if they bid on the other areas (hopefully they win one, it'll be a shorter commute for me! lol)

There's always the possibility a current IFT only company may win one (I'm sure more than a few will submit bids). I'm sure AmeriCare would love to run more than Santa Monica, Ambuserve bid on the Torrance contract a few years back, PRN and Bowers are both large, known companies that could contend if they wanted to


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 13, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> First I've heard about splitting up the EOAs....(hardly evidence thats not going to be the case though lol, just outa curiosity where did you hear that tidbit?)
> 
> Everyone I've talked to expects Schaefer to lose their current EOA in the northern San Gabriel Valley, either to AMR (who's Irwindale station is in their old zone Schaefer now runs) or to Care who opened a new Irwindale station of their own. The only thing I've heard so far from McCormick has been rock solid confidence they'll keep all their current zones in the South Bay and Malibu, and they have approximately zero interest in bidding on AMR's zones in the northern part of the county (Lancaster/Palmdale), though I wouldn't be half surprised if they bid on the other areas (hopefully they win one, it'll be a shorter commute for me! lol)
> 
> There's always the possibility a current IFT only company may win one (I'm sure more than a few will submit bids). I'm sure AmeriCare would love to run more than Santa Monica, Ambuserve bid on the Torrance contract a few years back, PRN and Bowers are both large, known companies that could contend if they wanted to


I have my sources.  Here is what ive heard. 
Schaefer leaving Pomona and AMR coming in.
Mc Cormick giving up some areas due to them not having the man power.
CARE out of LA county and replaced by amr.  Remember Bowers is now AMR essentially PRN is its own big being but for just how long? The current management or "advisor" Paul Scarborough has done some crazy things with companies in the past.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 13, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> I have my sources.  Here is what ive heard.


Fair 'nough.


> Schaefer leaving Pomona and AMR coming in.


Consistent with the rumors I've heard


> Mc Cormick giving up some areas due to them not having the man power.


 Highly doubtful, they have the best response times, currently ~96% compliance of the 8 min response times, the others are hovering just above 92% (the minimum requirement). Torrance is the only contract they've mentioned worry over losing (but Torrance is also a 6 district city that wants 12+ ambulances available in the city because of mandated code 2 responses to everything....then again, since TFD is buying RA's, how long before those switch over from squads to their own medics transporting?)


> CARE out of LA county and replaced by amr.


 I'd be a little surprised if CARE completely lost LA Co considering they just last year swept 4 out the 5 EOAs in OC, and are currently eyeing being the ones to replace Schaefer in EOA 3.


> Remember Bowers is now AMR essentially PRN is its own big being but for just how long? The current management or "advisor" Paul Scarborough has done some crazy things with companies in the past.


True. There's lots of wild cards to be accounted for, politics, personal relations etc. I've heard that County also wants to mandate Type III mods over "vanbulances", I don't think anyone currently has 100% mods (though Care and McCormick come to mind as being in the best position to meet that requirement), but once again, wild card.

As for the OP, I wouldn't worry too much about getting hired on now...even if they announced the new EOAs tonight it'd take at least 6-12 months for a new company to actually start running calls in the new area more than likely..


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 13, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Highly doubtful, they have the best response times, currently ~96% compliance of the 8 min response times, the others are hovering just above 92% (the minimum requirement). Torrance is the only contract they've mentioned worry over losing (but Torrance is also a 6 district city that wants 12+ ambulances available in the city because of mandated code 2 responses to everything....then again, since TFD is buying RA's, how long before those switch over from squads to their own medics transporting?)
> I'd be a little surprised if CARE completely lost LA Co considering they just last year swept 4 out the 5 EOAs in OC, and are currently eyeing being the ones to replace Schaefer in EOA 3.
> True. There's lots of wild cards to be accounted for, politics, personal relations etc. I've heard that County also wants to mandate Type III mods over "vanbulances", I don't think anyone currently has 100% mods (though Care and McCormick come to mind as being in the best position to meet that requirement), but once again, wild card.


Actually Mccormick has been calling other services for back up lately.  It's the wall time that is killing everyone.  Nobody wants to do this job anymore especially at the pay of a burger flipper.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jan 14, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> The current management or "advisor" Paul Scarborough has done some crazy things with companies in the past.



I heard he was instrumental in getting Care their fire contracts back in the day.

I was making this argument to a buddy of mine the other day. Trying to get one or more EOA in hopes of pulling more/better hospital contracts is right in his wheel house.

As for new players in the 911 game, I say PRN or Bowers would have a pretty good shot at getting something.

I look forward to a list of those that are bidding.

It really should be a gladiator/hunger games style event. Companies will choose their strongest employees and the company with the most, or last employee standing, wins that EOA. It would be awesome!


----------



## Patrick Holland (Jan 14, 2016)

Care has been hiring like crazy. I've heard they're putting two orientation classes through per month.They are hiring for something. Also Leader ambulance builders also has been producing a lot type III mod's for them. I would be surprised if Care lost anything. Falck is like AMR on steroids and they want EOA's badly. It will be a Care vs. AMR faceoff for Schaefers EOA and AMR will lose, they are the reason County had to split everything into separate EOA's in the first place. McCormick will be fine, I hear County is pretty content with them. Torrance is a whole different animal. TFD stated in their RFP that they wanted to start transporting by the end of this year/early next year. I think they have either 3-4 RA's that are in service. So it is possible that McCormick will lose that contract by the end of the year, but it would be good for them. The TFD contact is a complete burden for anyone that had/has it. I have no idea why McCormick bid on the contract in the first place.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 14, 2016)

Yeah Torrance is its own animal. Right now they only have two ambulance Rescues, the other three are still squads. I believe I've heard that the city's intent is that once they complete the fleet switchover they do intend to start transporting in their own RA's, as well as possibly set up their own BLS AO program to supplement those RA's. Which while that could start happening within a year or two (at least their own ALS transports), that'd mean once the contract is over, McCormick would now have all those extra Type III mod Day Cars (and crews) available for their County areas...maybe enough in reserve to possibly chase an extra zone? I know I only just got hired there, but there was a new hire class in mid-December while I was interviewing, and apparently another one getting ready to start now that my class has started field training so we're not exactly stagnant on hiring either lol. It'll definitely be very interesting to see how the bids play out.


----------



## Jn1232th (Jan 14, 2016)

how does the bids work??? is it whoever pays the most for the EOA??  and care, mccormick and amr are all hiring alot...very interesting.


----------



## fatkid (Feb 22, 2016)

Shortage of EMT's?????   I am receiving calls from companies I applied with over a year and a half ago.


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 22, 2016)

fatkid said:


> Shortage of EMT's?????   I am receiving calls from companies I applied with over a year and a half ago.


Economy is better, minimum wage is higher, nobodys taking emt classes or willing to do the job anymore.  Welcome to the new age.


----------



## onrope (Feb 23, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Economy is better, minimum wage is higher, nobodys taking emt classes or willing to do the job anymore.  Welcome to the new age.



The fact that many EMTs got a raise when minimum wage went up on January 1st is telling. In my humble opinion a lot of people have started to figure out the true nature of private EMS and the insidious nature of Fire Department hiring. Anyone from SoCal will attest that somewhere around 80-90% of all people working for a private company are trying to get hired on with a Fire Department. Fire Departments are the only way to make a living wage with good benefits, most people have also seen/heard/ otherwise figured out that getting hired by a fire department is akin to hitting the lottery. Some guys are 20 y/o and get hired by LAFD with no experience yet others have sat on the list for almost 2 years and never gotten a test. For the smaller departments academy and Paramedic are almost defacto requirements. The big dogs are such pressure to fill quotas when hiring that if you don't check certain boxes you are already at a disadvantage. I tell anyone who asks for advice to finish school first, plus it helps you out when getting hired as it shows dedication and the ability to complete something as well as giving you a skill set to fall back on. The only thing new age going on is a better economy where people have options instead of working for minimum wage for years as an EMT testing everywhere hoping to get that lucky break.


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 23, 2016)

onrope said:


> The fact that many EMTs got a raise when minimum wage went up on January 1st is telling. In my humble opinion a lot of people have started to figure out the true nature of private EMS and the insidious nature of Fire Department hiring. Anyone from SoCal will attest that somewhere around 80-90% of all people working for a private company are trying to get hired on with a Fire Department. Fire Departments are the only way to make a living wage with good benefits, most people have also seen/heard/ otherwise figured out that getting hired by a fire department is akin to hitting the lottery. Some guys are 20 y/o and get hired by LAFD with no experience yet others have sat on the list for almost 2 years and never gotten a test. For the smaller departments academy and Paramedic are almost defacto requirements. The big dogs are such pressure to fill quotas when hiring that if you don't check certain boxes you are already at a disadvantage. I tell anyone who asks for advice to finish school first, plus it helps you out when getting hired as it shows dedication and the ability to complete something as well as giving you a skill set to fall back on. The only thing new age going on is a better economy where people have options instead of working for minimum wage for years as an EMT testing everywhere hoping to get that lucky break.


Who got raises? LOL I know plenty of companies that when the wage went up, everyone including the people with 8 years experience were pulling the same pay as the new guy.  It's primarily Los Angeles.  I know PLENTY of other places near by that are private and take care of the people.  A great example is Harvey Hall.


----------



## onrope (Feb 23, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Who got raises? LOL I know plenty of companies that when the wage went up, everyone including the people with 8 years experience were pulling the same pay as the new guy.  It's primarily Los Angeles.  I know PLENTY of other places near by that are private and take care of the people.  A great example is Harvey Hall.



Most EMTs I talk to that work private EMS were making under $10/hour on 24 hr shifts, hence when minimum wage went up they got a raise. Most places don't have pay parity so if the lower scale goes up the top step earners pay should go up comparatively. I would like to know where all these wonderful places are. You mention Hall, one company out of probably 100 that treats people right. Since we are talking about DHS bids for EOAs and SoCal EMS in general let me know where these awesome private companies are so I can point people that way. I would highly recommend SBCoFD and Rialto Fire's AO program over any private outfit.


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 23, 2016)

onrope said:


> Most EMTs I talk to that work private EMS were making under $10/hour on 24 hr shifts, hence when minimum wage went up they got a raise. Most places don't have pay parity so if the lower scale goes up the top step earners pay should go up comparatively. I would like to know where all these wonderful places are. You mention Hall, one company out of probably 100 that treats people right. Since we are talking about DHS bids for EOAs and SoCal EMS in general let me know where these awesome private companies are so I can point people that way. I would highly recommend SBCoFD and Rialto Fire's AO program over any private outfit.


Most union shops if you know how to use your union are making around $13 fresh out of school.  I know that at Bowers now a amr company its $20.44 an hour for new paramedics, $22 at prn and liberty.  AMR hires new emts at $12.48 an hour.    Non experience emts at prn, liberty $14 an hour to start.  Experienced, $17 an hour.  Most your mom and pops are paying $12 starting for emts and around $18 for medics.  Thats in So Cal.  Up north where its mostly bls fire or fire doesn't do any ems I know medics making $30 an hour.  Emts making $20 an hour.  In San Diego thanks to the unions effort they will be making liveable wages.  The only reason why fire pays what fire pays is because of the crooks at the IAFF.  Guys at AMR make more than the guys in the san bernardino AO program.


----------



## onrope (Feb 23, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Most union shops if you know how to use your union are making around $13 fresh out of school.  I know that at Bowers now a amr company its $20.44 an hour for new paramedics, $22 at prn and liberty.  AMR hires new emts at $12.48 an hour.    Non experience emts at prn, liberty $14 an hour to start.  Experienced, $17 an hour.  Most your mom and pops are paying $12 starting for emts and around $18 for medics.  Thats in So Cal.  Up north where its mostly bls fire or fire doesn't do any ems I know medics making $30 an hour.  Emts making $20 an hour.  In San Diego thanks to the unions effort they will be making liveable wages.  The only reason why fire pays what fire pays is because of the crooks at the IAFF.  Guys at AMR make more than the guys in the san bernardino AO program.



IMO its all about the benefits. I'll keep the pension and security


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Feb 23, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Most union shops if you know how to use your union are making around $13 fresh out of school.  I know that at Bowers now a amr company its $20.44 an hour for new paramedics, $22 at prn and liberty.  AMR hires new emts at $12.48 an hour.    Non experience emts at prn, liberty $14 an hour to start.  Experienced, $17 an hour.  Most your mom and pops are paying $12 starting for emts and around $18 for medics.  Thats in So Cal.  Up north where its mostly bls fire or fire doesn't do any ems I know medics making $30 an hour.  Emts making $20 an hour.  In San Diego thanks to the unions effort they will be making liveable wages.  The only reason why fire pays what fire pays is because of the crooks at the IAFF.  Guys at AMR make more than the guys in the san bernardino AO program.


$20.44/hr out of medic school (is that 8 or 12?) Is not bad. Neither is $22 at liberty.

$17 for an EMT?? That's pretty darn good if it's 12 hour pay.

But what are the hidden intangible costs?
1) I have to work in LA County, under LA protocols.
2) I can't run 911 as a medic, unless I'm a firefighter, which I'm not, and don't want to be.
3) if I'm an emt, I'm either making good money doing IFT, or driving a taxi for LACoFD.
4) Some of these well paying outfits are owned by less desirables.

I'll take my slightly lower pay, and take my free health care and good employer.


----------



## Rano Pano (Feb 23, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> In San Diego thanks to the unions effort they will be making liveable wages.



Thanks to the *San Diego City Council* EMS contractors with the city contract will be paid a livable wage. The wage increase is expected to start the first week of March. Is all of AMR part of that? As of right now it looks like just R/M.

Before the City Council was involved there was a lot of talk of being priced out of the market if there ever was to be wage increases. That came from *BOTH* AMR and the Union.

I know your point was simply stating Southern California isn't as saturated as it used to be as early as 2 years ago. I agree with that. Sorry for derailing the thread. Carry on y'all!


----------



## NPO (Feb 23, 2016)

Rano Pano said:


> Thanks to the *San Diego City Council* EMS contractors with the city contract will be paid a livable wage. The wage increase is expected to start the first week of March. Is all of AMR part of that? As of right now it looks like just R/M.



The way I understand it, the "minumum wage" only applies to companies contracted by the city government "as a way to increase the quality" of services provided to the city. For example, janitors are included in the minimum wage, but only those servicing city contracts or jobs, the one at Vons is not covered. Thats why only R/M is effected and not AMR. The union raised awareness and lobbies and the city included them in their ordinance.

As for $14-15/hr being a livable wage, it sure is a lot better, but in San Diego, one of the most expensive places to live in the US, its hardly "livable". But the term "livable" is subjective too.

Still, its a win for EMS. Awareness for the cause.


----------



## Rano Pano (Feb 24, 2016)

The city council 


NPO said:


> The way I understand it, the "minumum wage" only applies to companies contracted by the city government "as a way to increase the quality" of services provided to the city. For example, janitors are included in the minimum wage, but only those servicing city contracts or jobs, the one at Vons is not covered. Thats why only R/M is effected and not AMR. The union raised awareness and lobbies and the city included them in their ordinance.
> 
> As for $14-15/hr being a livable wage, it sure is a lot better, but in San Diego, one of the most expensive places to live in the US, its hardly "livable". But the term "livable" is subjective too.
> 
> Still, its a win for EMS. Awareness for the cause.



You're correct, sir. 
What I want to stress though is there was council members fighting for EMS to be added to the ordinance. That is what got momentum going. I'd be cautious with giving the union all the credit. The track record isn't the best.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## wtferick (Mar 20, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Actually Mccormick has been calling other services for back up lately.  It's the wall time that is killing everyone.  Nobody wants to do this job anymore especially at the pay of a burger flipper.


Ambuserve


----------



## wtferick (Mar 20, 2016)

Care just transferred shoreline employees into there company. probably going to be a huge bid war coming soon.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Mar 20, 2016)

Shoreline go bye bye?


----------



## wtferick (Mar 20, 2016)

Mufasa556 said:


> Shoreline go bye bye?


They are merging with ambuserve.


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 20, 2016)

That's scary.lol


----------



## Mufasa556 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hmm...interesting.


----------



## wtferick (Mar 20, 2016)

Very.


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Jim37F (May 28, 2016)

From what I'm hearing, (note this is all water cooler talk amongst field crews who have their own various sources....I'm just repeating what those rumors are here)  LA Co EMS will be changing the actual EOA's, redrawing the map on them, splitting some up so that there will be more total zones, i.e. Malibu and Calabassas (currently part of Zone 4 with Hawthorne, Inglewood, Gardena, etc) will become it's own EOA, and that Paramount (currently in Care's Zone 6) will end up in the Carson zone with the redrawing of the map lines.....and none of the guys here expect to actually lose any of those zones. Instead there's also a rumor that Care doesn't want Huntington Park and Florence and the other cities north of South Gate west of the 710 so they may cut a deal to tack those on our South Gate/Lynwood zone in exchange for something (though even amongst the rumor mill, that's still treated as a lower grade rumor if that makes any sense lol)

Also floating around our crews is talk that next year Compton FD will switch over and use us (McCormick) on all transports (a la Torrance and Redondo Beach) and the way people are talking, they're saying like it's a confirmed done deal, just no actual sources on any of this though.

However on the company website where the station addresses and posting locations are published, they list an address for a station in Paramount, near the Paramount/Compton city lines but nothing official has come down about that so we'll see.


----------



## NPO (May 28, 2016)

I foresee many departments moving to transport themselves. Torrence bring one.


----------



## wtferick (May 28, 2016)

NPO said:


> I foresee many departments moving to transport themselves. Torrence bring one.


Same with Costa Mesa. Even though this is in OC.


----------



## Nick15 (May 29, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> From what I'm hearing, (note this is all water cooler talk amongst field crews who have their own various sources....I'm just repeating what those rumors are here)  LA Co EMS will be changing the actual EOA's, redrawing the map on them, splitting some up so that there will be more total zones, i.e. Malibu and Calabassas (currently part of Zone 4 with Hawthorne, Inglewood, Gardena, etc) will become it's own EOA, and that Paramount (currently in Care's Zone 6) will end up in the Carson zone with the redrawing of the map lines.....and none of the guys here expect to actually lose any of those zones. Instead there's also a rumor that Care doesn't want Huntington Park and Florence and the other cities north of South Gate west of the 710 so they may cut a deal to tack those on our South Gate/Lynwood zone in exchange for something (though even amongst the rumor mill, that's still treated as a lower grade rumor if that makes any sense lol)
> 
> Also floating around our crews is talk that next year Compton FD will switch over and use us (McCormick) on all transports (a la Torrance and Redondo Beach) and the way people are talking, they're saying like it's a confirmed done deal, just no actual sources on any of this though.
> 
> However on the company website where the station addresses and posting locations are published, they list an address for a station in Paramount, near the Paramount/Compton city lines but nothing official has come down about that so we'll see.


This is the first time I've heard anything like that before. The only rumors I've heard are AMR is going to try to outbid Schaefer for their eoa. And if they don't get it they'll just buy them out.


----------



## Mya (Aug 4, 2016)

Any news on proposed bids!!? I don't even know where to look and I've found a few odd links that haven't given me much info. I heard from some PRN employees that they're looking to pick up a little 911 experience but these rumors may just be rumors. I have interviews for them and Liberty so I'm trying to choose the best one with a few 911 calls since I haven't had a job yet, until I go straight 911.


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 4, 2016)

Mya said:


> Any news on proposed bids!!? I don't even know where to look and I've found a few odd links that haven't given me much info. I heard from some PRN employees that they're looking to pick up a little 911 experience but these rumors may just be rumors. I have interviews for them and Liberty so I'm trying to choose the best one with a few 911 calls since I haven't had a job yet, until I go straight 911.


PRN? 911? LOL! Not bloody likely.  They are just trying to entice people in right now to build up the work force.  Bowers left Kaiser because Kaiser was paying $70 or something like that for every bls run and like $120 for every als run.  Bowers dedicated all the resources to kaiser and that low bid was set up by the management that ran bowers before being kicked to the curb and making the way to prn.  The same thing will happen to PRN.  Look outside of LA county.  At the end of the day, your just a number.  There is no more quality anymore.  All these companies want to hire the cheapest labor waiting on a fire job.  
It's never going to change here.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mya (Aug 4, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> PRN? 911? LOL! Not bloody likely.  They are just trying to entice people in right now to build up the work force.



Damn, I knew it!! I was trying to be optimistic lol. CARE and PRN have hiring slots specifically for Bowers employees now too, so they're probably trying to sweeten the deal. I've definitely come to terms with how LA has a horrible EMS system (save maybe 2 companies). Outside LA county looks great, like Hall, but I'm just not willing to commute that far for an EMT position because I'm taking a class Tuesdays and Thursdays AND looking to convert over to ER tech for about a year (good experience for med school) and then my EMT career should be done. I just don't think it's worth it since I'm not in it for the long run.


----------



## NPO (Aug 4, 2016)

Mya said:


> . I've definitely come to terms with how LA has a horrible EMS system (save maybe 2 companies).



You were right, up until you said except two companies. 

If you need an ambulance in Los Angeles County, just drive yourself. If you're unlucky enough to be incapacitated and unable to refuse, hope that they drive fast enough to get you to medical help. 

This is nothing against the actual EMS providers that care and try; I was one of them. However there are plenty of EMS non-providers (read: EMTs/Medics that don't give a crap) working for companies that don't care about service, in a system designed to limit patient care opportunities.


----------



## Mya (Aug 4, 2016)

NPO said:


> You were right, up until you said except two companies.



I was thinking McCormick is pretty legit and seem to care about their employees. And maybe CARE, but I see your point.

But then, many of those EMTs/medics that don't care still want to go fire. Maybe to get paid more to not care lol.


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 4, 2016)

Mya said:


> I was thinking McCormick is pretty legit and seem to care about their employees. And maybe CARE, but I see your point.
> 
> But then, many of those EMTs/medics that don't care still want to go fire. Maybe to get paid more to not care lol.


They are all JR fireman and in reality glorified gurney jockeys.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Aug 4, 2016)

Mya said:


> I was thinking McCormick is pretty legit and seem to care about their employees. And maybe CARE, but I see your point.
> 
> But then, many of those EMTs/medics that don't care still want to go fire. Maybe to get paid more to not care lol.



You're right, McCormick as a company, is not bad, ethically. Good, stable company, with no reports of medicare fraud, sketchy calls, etc... It's also run by people who seemingly care about what is going on in the company. I've never heard an EMT complain about working there.

However, there are still problems, even with the good companies.
1) Private paramedics arent paramedics* (WOAH! I know, calm down. I mean this is the eyes of county EMS and the Fire Dept. Private Paramedics cannot work 911 calls as an ALS provider.) In LA County, if you want to be a paramedic, but do more than transfers, you have to be a Firefighter too. I don't want to be a firefighter, I just want to provide quality, pre-hospital care to my patients. I cant do that in LA County, which is why I left.
2) Have you SEEN what they are getting paid at McCormick. It's pretty bad. I recall the work "McBroke" being written on the white board in the EMS room at St. Francis..
3) Even good companies, have to play by Counties rules...
4) and this is the most puzzling... Nearly everyone working for a 911 company wants to be a Firefighter, which in of itself, is great! But the companies seem to encourage it, which encourages turn over, which means you have very few experienced providers on the ambulance. There is another large 911 company that routinely parades around their employees that leave for the FD all over social media, as if its an accomplishment. One of them was an operations manager. I dont run an ambulance company, nor do I pretend to, or think I have any remote idea what it's like, but, employee retention seems like a solid strategy regardless of industry.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 4, 2016)

NPO said:


> 1) Private paramedics arent paramedics* (WOAH! I know, calm down. I mean this is the eyes of county EMS and the Fire Dept. Private Paramedics cannot work 911 calls as an ALS provider.) In LA County, if you want to be a paramedic, but do more than transfers, you have to be a Firefighter too. I don't want to be a firefighter, I just want to provide quality, pre-hospital care to my patients. I cant do that in LA County, which is why I left.



Which is also why I will never recommend anyone to work in LACo. Its so *** backwards its not even amusing anymore. 



NPO said:


> 4) and this is the most puzzling... Nearly everyone working for a 911 company wants to be a Firefighter, which in of itself, is great! But the companies seem to encourage it, which encourages turn over, which means you have very few experienced providers on the ambulance. There is another large 911 company that routinely parades around their employees that leave for the FD all over social media, as if its an accomplishment. One of them was an operations manager. I dont run an ambulance company, nor do I pretend to, or think I have any remote idea what it's like, but, employee retention seems like a solid strategy regardless of industry.



That seems to be the norm with private companies across So CAL. Not the parading of employees leaving for a FD but more of this is a stepping stone for a FD. Employee retention is always a problem in my opinion.


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 4, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Which is also why I will never recommend anyone to work in LACo. Its so *** backwards its not even amusing anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be the norm with private companies across So CAL. Not the parading of employees leaving for a FD but more of this is a stepping stone for a FD. Employee retention is always a problem in my opinion.


Actually imagine a legitimate company that would take care of its employees in LA county....... 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 4, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Actually imagine a legitimate company that would take care of its employees in LA county.......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Blasphemy!


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 4, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Blasphemy!


Just like LAFD spending $2 million dollars in tax payer money to recruit people.  They are having a hard time.  When FD is having a hard time hiring its only worse for private.  Especially when there are limited emt schools and very fewsigning up as well as alot of people fed up and leaving the industry.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Aug 4, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Just like LAFD spending $2 million dollars in tax payer money to recruit people.  They are having a hard time.  When FD is having a hard time hiring its only worse for private.  Especially when there are limited emt schools and very fewsigning up as well as alot of people fed up and leaving the industry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



My tin foil hat going on here, but they are NOT having a hard time hiring... 

They are having a hard time hiring the people that the lawyers want them to hire.


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 4, 2016)

NPO said:


> My tin foil hat going on here, but they are NOT having a hard time hiring...
> 
> They are having a hard time hiring the people that the lawyers want them to hire.


Yea, the dictatorship.  Even than they are on hard times for those particular applicants.  Rescue 2 covering for rescue 47 on the border of Alhambra due to not enough medics just proves fire needs to leave ems.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Aug 4, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Yea, the dictatorship.  Even than they are on hard times for those particular applicants.  Rescue 2 covering for rescue 47 on the border of Alhambra due to not enough medics just proves fire needs to leave ems.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



That is a larger systemic problem that we face every day in Bakersfield.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 5, 2016)

Mya said:


> Any news on proposed bids!!? I don't even know where to look and I've found a few odd links that haven't given me much info. I heard from some PRN employees that they're looking to pick up a little 911 experience but these rumors may just be rumors. I have interviews for them and Liberty so I'm trying to choose the best one with a few 911 calls since I haven't had a job yet, until I go straight 911.


Lmao. This rumor only grew at PRN because they bought a bunch of red Transits. Red=911 I guess. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 3, 2016)

Update: from what ive heard,
AMR lost SGV but retained Santa Clarita and AV.  Schaefer lost all 911 due to an under bid and CARE is now the new provider for the 210 corridor and all the old amr/schaefer areas.  Mccormick retained their areas.  Anyone got anything to back this up?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick15 (Oct 3, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Update: from what ive heard,
> AMR lost SGV but retained Santa Clarita and AV.  Schaefer lost all 911 due to an under bid and CARE is now the new provider for the 210 corridor and all the old amr/schaefer areas.  Mccormick retained their areas.  Anyone got anything to back this up?
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Yes that's true. I work in the San Gabriel division for AMR and found out last Friday in a memo that got posted. Most of us went surprised, but I was kinda shocked because we had heard we were getting of Schaeffer's area to have the whole San Gabriel Valley ourselves.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 3, 2016)

ngurrola4043 said:


> Yes that's true. I work in the San Gabriel division for AMR and found out last Friday in a memo that got posted. Most of us went surprised, but I was kinda shocked because we had heard we were getting of Schaeffer's area to have the whole San Gabriel Valley ourselves.


Yikes.  Are they talking lay offs?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Oct 3, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Yikes.  Are they talking lay offs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Probably going to have to, what with the extra employee they kept from Bowers.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 4, 2016)

I almost gave a flying flunk about this topic, then remembered..."oh, wait? NMP anymore."


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 4, 2016)

ngurrola4043 said:


> Yes that's true. I work in the San Gabriel division for AMR and found out last Friday in a memo that got posted. Most of us went surprised, but I was kinda shocked because we had heard we were getting of Schaeffer's area to have the whole San Gabriel Valley ourselves.


McCormick will be keeping all our areas, plus gaining Paramount and Compton on top (though we *may* [well probably] lose Redondo Beach if/when they follow through with their plan to start transporting themselves....but looks like we'll probably gain Hermosa Beach real soon...they're talking about switching to County Fire and besides already in our area, one of our Paramedic units already runs as their backups first in ALS resource when they can't staff their own ALS ambulance due to they simply don't have enough FF/PMs to fully staffed all 3 shifts)


----------



## Nick15 (Oct 4, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Yikes.  Are they talking lay offs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


No one has done anything yet since we're waiting for the official word tmrw. But people are already looking for places to go.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 4, 2016)

ngurrola4043 said:


> No one has done anything yet since we're waiting for the official word tmrw. But people are already looking for places to go.


Good luck to you all!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 4, 2016)

Truly sucks for my fellow LA County peeps.
With that being said where's there's change there's also opportunity. 

Y'all know where to find me...


----------



## Nick15 (Oct 4, 2016)

From what I heard they'll still run ifts with the contracted hospitals in the division which is a handful but still won't be enough to keep everyone employed.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 4, 2016)

ngurrola4043 said:


> From what I heard they'll still run ifts with the contracted hospitals in the division which is a handful but still won't be enough to keep everyone employed.


This is what AMR Cerritos did before, um, disbanding...

Good luck to ya. I know I'm beating a dead horse here, but wth, right?
http://hallamb.com/


----------



## Nick15 (Oct 4, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> This is what AMR Cerritos did before, um, disbanding...
> 
> Good luck to ya. I know I'm beating a dead horse here, but wth, right?
> http://hallamb.com/


I totally would go to Hall but I want to go the fire route. I'm just hoping that one of my transfers I put in for at the beginning of September goes through with AMR. Either in Santa Clarita, Gold Coast (Ventura County), or the Moorpark station in Ventura County since it's a split rig. Either way it would be a much faster commute than what I'm driving to SGV already since I live in Moorpark.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 4, 2016)

ngurrola4043 said:


> I totally would go to Hall but I want to go the fire route. I'm just hoping that one of my transfers I put in for at the beginning of September goes through with AMR. Either in Santa Clarita, Gold Coast (Ventura County), or the Moorpark station in Ventura County since it's a split rig. Either way it would be a much faster commute than what I'm driving to SGV already since I live in Moorpark.


Most likely. This is what they did when our ops closed.

They actually had a job fair with HR reps from NV, NM, and a few ops back east, though most everyone transferred to Irwindale, AV, or the I.E., or went to CARE.

Still, I found it to be a half way decent gesture onAMR's behalf.


----------



## Nick15 (Oct 4, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Most likely. This is what they did when our ops closed.
> 
> They actually had a job fair with HR reps from NV, NM, and a few ops back east, though most everyone transferred to Irwindale, AV, or the I.E., or went to CARE.
> 
> Still, I found it to be a half way decent gesture onAMR's behalf.


Hopefully they do that so some of the most senior members here can get job security. It amazes me that there's people who have been here for over 20 years. I've only been in there six months and go crazy sometimes haha.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 4, 2016)

ngurrola4043 said:


> Hopefully they do that so some of the most senior members here can get job security. It amazes me that there's people who have been here for over 20 years. I've only been in there six months and go crazy sometimes haha.


Yes, a lot of good people. Some of which I am willing to bet I know, and/ or have worked with myself.

Good luck with the fire thing. You think you're going crazy now? I hope you like long lines. And don't forget to bring a lunch.


----------



## Nick15 (Oct 4, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Yes, a lot of good people. Some of which I am willing to bet I know, and/ or have worked with myself.
> 
> Good luck with the fire thing. You think you're going crazy now? I hope you like long lines. And don't forget to bring a lunch.


Thank you! I've worked with some of them before and just hope that they can go somewhere where they are appreciated and paid well for what they're doing. 
I shouldn't have said crazy though. I meant a little upset with things like dispatch at times and how county's medics can be at times.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Oct 5, 2016)

This is going to be super interesting to watch go down. I was watching Schaefer sit around at the San Dimas rodeo last weekend and was thinking about whether or not they were keeping their EOA. I feel bad for the Schaefer employees, but at the same time I don't think any of us are really surprised that this has happened. Best of luck to them. 

Was Pomona part of the EOA or was it their own bid like Monrovia?


----------



## RandoMedic (Oct 5, 2016)

Mufasa556 said:


> This is going to be super interesting to watch go down. I was watching Schaefer sit around at the San Dimas rodeo last weekend and was thinking about whether or not they were keeping their EOA. I feel bad for the Schaefer employees, but at the same time I don't think any of us are really surprised that this has happened. Best of luck to them.
> 
> Was Pomona part of the EOA or was it their own bid like Monrovia?



Nah. Pomona is part of EOA 3. The only 3 that are separated is Redondo(EOA8?), Compton (EOA6), and Monrovia (EOA2). 

I do agree that it will be interesting to see what happens. As of recent, everything is not set in stone yet due to appeals and other things, but it is so far it's like this. 

AMR will keep EOA 1 which covers Santa Clarita and the AV. 
CARE will be taking over the SGV and keeping their old Zone. EOA 3,4,and 5(Care is not loosing paramount... LACOEMS redrew the county EOA lines is all) 
Mc Cormick will be taking home the rest of the bacon with their 2 current areas and gaining Compton. Haven't heard anything about redondo beach so yea....


----------



## RandoMedic (Oct 5, 2016)

LaCoEMT92 said:


> Nah. Pomona is part of EOA 3. The only 3 that are separated is Redondo(EOA8?), Compton (EOA6), and Monrovia (EOA2).
> 
> I do agree that it will be interesting to see what happens. As of recent, everything is not set in stone yet due to appeals and other things, but it is so far it's like this.
> 
> ...



Sorry..  Monrovia EOA 2 not 3.


----------



## wtferick (Oct 5, 2016)

Have seen a hand full of Care running up in the heights. Does AMR not have enough units covering zones?


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 5, 2016)

LaCoEMT92 said:


> Nah. Pomona is part of EOA 3. The only 3 that are separated is Redondo(EOA8?), Compton (EOA6), and Monrovia (EOA2).
> 
> I do agree that it will be interesting to see what happens. As of recent, everything is not set in stone yet due to appeals and other things, but it is so far it's like this.
> 
> ...


I don't even know how or why Mccormick was allowed to bid due to them owing a ton of money to the county? 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RandoMedic (Oct 5, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Have seen a hand full of Care running up in the heights. Does AMR not have enough units covering zones?



I am not sure because I am not in the La Habra area. Sometimes Care would get a call into the heights due to the call being in the border of LH Hights and LH. I had 1 call up in the hights but that was due to an incorrect incident location and we were following the engine


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 5, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Have seen a hand full of Care running up in the heights. Does AMR not have enough units covering zones?


Exactly.  They needed an additional 200  employees at minimum.  Rather than absorb the Bowers people which would have been more than enough, they pinched the penny to rehire vets of ems at a lower rate.  Just like Mccormick will hire union represented Schaefer employees at the lowest dollar with out representation.  Same for Care.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RandoMedic (Oct 5, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> I don't even know how or why Mccormick was allowed to bid due to them owing a ton of money to the county?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



How so? Owning money to county for not meeting response times or something?


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 5, 2016)

LaCoEMT92 said:


> How so? Owning money to county for not meeting response times or something?


From what I heard they were not following LA countys agreement to give back a percentage to the county which is in the awarded contract agreement.  I hear they owe millions and are having a tough time staying a float.  The two brothers wanted to keep the cash cow of Malibu etc.  In order to do so, they had to accept compton and all the other lower income areas.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RandoMedic (Oct 5, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Exactly.  They needed an additional 200  employees at minimum.  Rather than absorb the Bowers people which would have been more than enough, they pinched the penny to rehire vets of ems at a lower rate.  Just like Mccormick will hire union represented Schaefer employees at the lowest dollar with out representation.  Same for Care.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Yea I think Care is looking at getting somewhere about 300... not sure if this is only as far as field personnel or if that number is also to include like QA/QI, Billing, Dispatch, OPS, etc... but you know, speculation and all that. Again, nothing official.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 5, 2016)

LaCoEMT92 said:


> Yea I think Care is looking at getting somewhere about 300... not sure if this is only as far as field personnel or if that number is also to include like QA/QI, Billing, Dispatch, OPS, etc... but you know, speculation and all that. Again, nothing official.


CARE being Falk I wouldn't be shocked if it all went over seas like LA city fire and all the other power houses.  All comes down to break down of cost to increase profit.  Why pay somebody $40k a year here in the states when you can contract with a company for $40k a year and they provide the full billing service of 20 employees? Give it time and Falk aka Care will again try and buy Mccormick.  Family owned since 1969 my butt.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RandoMedic (Oct 5, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> From what I heard they were not following LA countys agreement to give back a percentage to the county which is in the awarded contract agreement.  I hear they owe millions and are having a tough time staying a float.  The two brothers wanted to keep the cash cow of Malibu etc.  In order to do so, they had to accept compton and all the other lower income areas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Well I haven't heard anything like Mc Cormick doing IFTs... or if so, not as much as before. There is money to be made in IFTs but not as much as before too. 

With what you said, it might hurt them even more due to them mostly serving low income areas. Granted they have Malibu, Palos Verdes, etc but not that many calls go out in those areas well with of course Malibu being one of the areas that is busy. 

Was at Neptune's Net not long ago and a Gold Coast Medic unit was going to Malibu.


----------



## wtferick (Oct 5, 2016)

Thankfully Care should/will be offering job opportunities.


----------



## Jn1232th (Oct 5, 2016)

Dang did not expect amr to Lose sgv!! I transferred over to irwindale few months ago and they were hiring alot it seemed, with rumor of taking the whole sgv, I left month ago or so for a hospital position closer to my house but wow...very interesting. I wouldn't mind jumping in care part time if they open up spots soon


----------



## wtferick (Oct 5, 2016)

justin1232 said:


> Dang did not expect amr to Lose sgv!! I transferred over to irwindale few months ago and they were hiring alot it seemed, with rumor of taking the whole sgv, I left month ago or so for a hospital position closer to my house but wow...very interesting. I wouldn't mind jumping in care part time if they open up spots soon


You would have to be full-time at care for 6 months.


----------



## NPO (Oct 5, 2016)

Meanwhile in Kern County, none of us worry about losing EOAs and layoffs.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 5, 2016)

NPO said:


> Meanwhile in Kern County, none of us worry about losing EOAs and layoffs.


Let's not get ahead of ourselves here, humility goes a long way at times.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 5, 2016)

NPO said:


> Meanwhile in Kern County, none of us worry about losing EOAs and layoffs.



The Kern County Cult strikes again!


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 5, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> The Kern County Cult strikes again!


Hey, I got mad love for my AMR peeps. I am a defector, I can't hate on it. It like here, or anywhere has it's ups, downs, and all arounds. No judgment on my end.


----------



## NPO (Oct 5, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Let's not get ahead of ourselves here, humility goes a long way at times.


I've been on the EOA layoff train before. Part of why I left that system.


----------



## NPO (Oct 5, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Hey, I got mad love for my AMR peeps. I am a defector, I can't hate on it. It like here, or anywhere has it's ups, downs, and all arounds. No judgment on my end.


Oh I've got nothing against the crews. We're all on the same team. For me it's the county LEMSA and the ambulance management for bowing down to the fire authority.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 5, 2016)

NPO said:


> I've been on the EOA layoff train before. Part of why I left that system.


Ah yes, but you see young padawon, it isn't something that can't ever happen to anyone anywhere. We're no more immune than the next county over, just ask admin.


----------



## wtferick (Oct 5, 2016)

Always amusing to see how these things play out. Those left without jobs are the ones who are salty about the new company coming in. Just things that I have seen


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 5, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I am a defector









In all seriousness though. If I wanted to stay in CA and private EMS for the rest of my life I'd be down for the Kern County Cult. I just think its funny how Hall employees come out of the woodwork on any So CAL EMS forum. It's like y'all have a 6th sense or something lol.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 5, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3043
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though. If I wanted to stay in CA and private EMS for the rest of my life I'd be down for the Kern County Cult. I just think its funny how Hall employees come out of the woodwork on any So CAL EMS forum. It's like y'all have a 6th sense or something lol.


LOL! join the borg! I know a few of the Hall people.  Just like I know a few of my masonic brothern on here.  Eyes and ears every where lol

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 5, 2016)

I will say having given half a decade of my career's worth to AMR, Hall is literally night and day. So much different in so many ways, and I think the other Hall folks on here have been in similar situations as myself, and the guys on here in other Cali systems. We're just tryin' to share the love is all. Plus, like anywhere, we always need good people up here.


----------



## NPO (Oct 5, 2016)

Yes. We may seem to sneak our way into every SoCal thread, but it's just to remind everyone there are options that don't completely suck, and that offer career and longevity options.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 5, 2016)

Well the reputation of Hall certainly proceeds the company. Virtually known throughout the state as the best company in CA with the best protocols in CA.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 5, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> LOL! join t*he borg*! Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


"The Borg" is AMR, lol. Have you ever known of a company who's owner is always up for meet, and greets with his people?

Or makes his administrators, and supervisors sit in on bi-weekly meetings with him directly so that he can see that his company, and it's employees are as happy as can reasonably be? Up until 2009, I hadn't.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 5, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> the best protocols in CA.


This I will dispute. When I first moved here they were very archaic, and outdated. They've definitely changed for the better, and are mirroring some of the other "better California EMS protocols", but I guess one can also argue that this is subjective.


----------



## RandoMedic (Oct 5, 2016)

Pretty much for the question, when the new bids are awarded, possibly up to June 30th of 2017... unless if they decide to extend it again.. If you go to the DHS website, go under EMS commission, click on agenda and minutes. Go to 2016 for the month of July. I forgot what page but to summarize, awards will be extended for 6months up to a year. Not sure if this also includes appeals and what not.


----------



## Jn1232th (Oct 5, 2016)

wtferick said:


> You would have to be full-time at care for 6 months.



Oh true true forgot about that


----------



## wtferick (Oct 5, 2016)

justin1232 said:


> Oh true true forgot about that


Don't listen to the folks that say care does not work with your schedule. They do


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 5, 2016)

LaCoEMT92 said:


> AMR will keep EOA 1 which covers Santa Clarita and the AV.
> CARE will be taking over the SGV and keeping their old Zone. EOA 3,4,and 5(*Care is not loosing paramount... LACOEMS redrew the county EOA lines is all*)
> Mc Cormick will be taking home the rest of the bacon with their 2 current areas and gaining Compton. Haven't heard anything about redondo beach so yea....


Yeah, and the redrawn EOA zones put Paramount in McCormick's zone, hence Care is "losing" Paramount, and we're "gaining" it. 

Anyways semantics aside, I found this: http://file.lacounty.gov/SDSInter/dhs/239512_01_RequestForProposalsNo.EOA2015.pdf

It LOOKS like the Draft version of the proposal the various ambulance companies had to fill out to bid on each EOA. It's all blank (i.e. not the actual proposals) but the part I find useful starts on page 180 of the pdf, it shows the redrawn EOAs for the 2016 proposal. (TBH since this is technically a draft document, it is entirely possible that the actual redrawn EOAs used are different....but so far it appears consistent with what everyone else has been saying).

So from what I'm hearing....sounds like AMR got Zone 1 (Santa Clarita, Lancaster, Palmdale and the rest of the desert areas north of the mountains)
Does Schaefer keep EOA 2, City of Monrovia? Or did Care grab that as well?
EOA 3, Schaefer's old zone of Pomona and northern half of the San Gabriel Valley is now Care it sounds like?
EOA 4, AMR's current zone in the southern half of the SGV is now also Care?
EOA 5, Care's current zone (just minus Paramount) remains untouched
EOAs 6, 7, 8, and 9 are all McCormick 
EOA 6 is City of Compton....we're still waiting to hear how this is going to work. We know they are shutting down their Ambulance Operator program, but they use 2 AO ambulances with 3 ALS ambulances (called Squads over the radio, but actually transport ALS patients themselves unlike LACo Squads....) So the question is are we only going to respond to BLS level calls, respond to all calls and if it's ALS, their Squad will transport and we'll clear, or will they start using their Squads like LACo and we'll transport everything with their medics in our rig for ALS? (I have one time been on a call in County's area that had a Compton FD squad respond in place of a County Squad...it was an ALS transport and they did that last option, we put the patient in our rig and their medic transported with us instead of them just taking the patient straight up). There's also a persistant rumor that LACoFD may take over Compton FD but I haven't heard/seen anything official on that, just rumor mill....however City of Hermosa Beach is in serious talks to have their FD taken over by LACoFD https://www.facebook.com/Hermosa-Be...58142654218635/?hc_ref=PAGES_TIMELINE&fref=nf http://hermosabch.org/modules/showdocument.aspx?documentid=8206
EOA 7 is McCormicks current Carson area including Palos Verdes penninsula, Willowbrook, South Gate and Lynwood that now has Paramount added.
EOA 8 is City of Redondo Beach, which McCormick is currently transporting for, however, as I said earlier, they plan on setting up their own AO program and doing transports in house http://www.dailybreeze.com/governme...ormick-ambulance-will-set-up-in-house-service Though it seems likely to me personally McCormick would remain the transport provider since we are already doing first in ALS for them when they are unable to staff their own ALS ambulance. (as well as being surrounded by our zones), possibly similar to how La Habra has a direct contract for transport with Care so they're in house with LACo there? Hermosa Beach would be a neat station to be in house at...
EOA 9 is McCormicks current area in Hawthorne, Inglewood (and surrounding areas), Ladera Heights, West Hollywood and Universal City and Malibu, Agoura Hills and Calabasas, which looks rather unchanged to me.


So....bottome line looks like Care pushed AMR and Schaefer out of East County entirely, McCormick is virtually unchanged, and AMR is left only SCV and the deserts.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 5, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah, and the redrawn EOA zones put Paramount in McCormick's zone, hence Care is "losing" Paramount, and we're "gaining" it.


I don't know if one "losing" 31's is another's "gain". Haha, I kid, I kid. Just couldn't resist. Many a fond memories I had of driving the squaddies in to Charter Suburban Hospital.

(FWIW, I grew up in the South Gate/ Downey area)


----------



## wtferick (Oct 5, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah, and the redrawn EOA zones put Paramount in McCormick's zone, hence Care is "losing" Paramount, and we're "gaining" it.
> 
> Anyways semantics aside, I found this: http://file.lacounty.gov/SDSInter/dhs/239512_01_RequestForProposalsNo.EOA2015.pdf
> 
> ...


Sounds 99.99% right


----------



## wtferick (Oct 5, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I don't know if one "losing" 31's is another's "gain". Haha, I kid, I kid. Just couldn't resist. Many a fond memories I had of driving the squaddies in to Charter Suburban Hospital.
> 
> (FWIW, I grew up in the South Gate/ Downey area)


If anything I wish McCormick took all of South Gate lol


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 5, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I don't know if one "losing" 31's is another's "gain". Haha, I kid, I kid. Just couldn't resist. Many a fond memories I had of driving the squaddies in to Charter Suburban Hospital.
> 
> (FWIW, I grew up in the South Gate/ Downey area)


Everyone at McCormick stations 2 and 8 (Willowbrook and Lynwood) is already desperately hoping we staff up a Paramount Station because we keep hearing 31's go out over the radio lol.....I'd be interested in putting in a shift bid at a Paramount station since I drive by Paramount and Lynwood to get to Willowbrook lol....That or WeHo, it's about the same distance as Willowbrook (just a different set of freeways from my house...) but no one wants to leave that station so there's never any openings, gee I wonder why....lol



> If anything I wish McCormick took all of South Gate lol


 We already run all of South Gate from our Lynwood station


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 5, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Everyone at McCormick stations 2 and 8 (Willowbrook and Lynwood) is already desperately hoping we staff up a Paramount Station because we keep hearing 31's go out over the radio lol.....I'd be interested in putting in a shift bid at a Paramount station since I drive by Paramount and Lynwood to get to Willowbrook lol....That or WeHo, it's about the same distance as Willowbrook (just a different set of freeways from my house...) but no one wants to leave that station so there's never any openings, gee I wonder why....lol


Did McCormick take over the old AMR station on Rosecrans?


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 5, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Did McCormick take over the old AMR station on Rosecrans?


 No idea, but on our stations map a Paramount station address has appeared off of Adams St (near Garfield Ave and Somerset looks like, but I haven't been out that way and haven't heard anything from higher up about that)


----------



## wtferick (Oct 5, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Everyone at McCormick stations 2 and 8 (Willowbrook and Lynwood) is already desperately hoping we staff up a Paramount Station because we keep hearing 31's go out over the radio lol.....I'd be interested in putting in a shift bid at a Paramount station since I drive by Paramount and Lynwood to get to Willowbrook lol....That or WeHo, it's about the same distance as Willowbrook (just a different set of freeways from my house...) but no one wants to leave that station so there's never any openings, gee I wonder why....lol
> 
> We already run all of South Gate from our Lynwood station


You guys run the bottom half of South Gate. Think the city is split in two.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 5, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> No idea, but on our stations map a Paramount station address has appeared off of Adams St (near Garfield Ave and Somerset looks like, but I haven't been out that way and haven't heard anything from higher up about that)


That was the beauty of working at AMR circa late 90's/ early 2000's. You could work any division for OT from Malibu to WeHo to Willowbrook to the south bay to the southeast part of the county all the way to Irwindale. It truly was a blast.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 5, 2016)

wtferick said:


> You guys run the bottom half of South Gate. Think the city is split in two.


There are different parts that overlap. The city itself should be McCormick but CARE is/ was all around the outskirts of it.

So HP, Hollydale, Cudahay, BG, Maywood.
I assume they're all still fairly busy areas as they were when I moved.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 5, 2016)

wtferick said:


> You guys run the bottom half of South Gate. Think the city is split in two.


As far as I know the whole city is in our current EOA, and I've def been dispatched to 16's, 164's and even 165's area in the very northern bits of South Gate before


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 5, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> As far as I know the whole city is in our current EOA, and I've def been dispatched to 16's, 164's and even 165's area in the very northern bits of South Gate before


And this, 16's (Florence) does cover a portion of South Gate. My in laws live in that coverage area, and (heaven forbid) if they ever calles 911 there. It would be a crapshoot of 54, 16, or possibly even 164, or 147.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 5, 2016)

Can't wait for Falk to re approach Mccormick for purchase.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wtferick (Oct 5, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> As far as I know the whole city is in our current EOA, and I've def been dispatched to 16's, 164's and even 165's area in the very northern bits of South Gate before


Eh. Sounds odd lol 
Then I hope we stop running into South Gate.


----------



## wtferick (Oct 5, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Can't wait for Falk to re approach Mccormick for purchase.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Would that conflict with monopoly issues?


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 5, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Eh. Sounds odd lol
> Then I hope we stop running into South Gate.


Lol, why?


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 5, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Would that conflict with monopoly issues?


AMR bought Goodhew back in the day.  Were repeating history here.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wtferick (Oct 5, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, why?


Never had a decent call come out of this city lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 5, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Never had a decent call come out of this city lol


Define decent? I had the squad ship a CHB BLS on me because "she's just sick."

How long have you been a tech? Just curious.


----------



## wtferick (Oct 5, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Define decent? I had the squad ship a CHB BLS on me because "she's just sick."
> 
> How long have you been a tech? Just curious.


3+ 
Had many fair shares of just being "sick" shipped out lol


----------



## wtferick (Oct 5, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> AMR bought Goodhew back in the day.  Were repeating history here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Love learning the history of 9-1-1 transport.
Recently found out AMR had bought AME? Whittier transportation at the time.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 5, 2016)

Yeah I'm from the Willowbrook Station (2), It's easy, we're right in the district line, North and East into 41's (our primary Engine/Squad), South into 95s, or West to the other side of the freeway (and the other side of that finger of LA City that stretches down to Wilmington/San Pedro) to get to 14's....when we get a move up to Station 8 (in Lynwood) its def a crapshoot of whether we'll get a 147's, 148's, 54's, 57's, 16's, 164's etc lol


----------



## wtferick (Oct 5, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah I'm from the Willowbrook Station (2), It's easy, we're right in the district line, North and East into 41's (our primary Engine/Squad), South into 95s, or West to the other side of the freeway (and the other side of that finger of LA City that stretches down to Wilmington/San Pedro) to get to 14's....when we get a move up to Station 8 (in Lynwood) its def a crapshoot of whether we'll get a 147's, 148's, 54's, 57's, 16's, 164's etc lol


Does McCormick staff enough units? Have a buddy who works there who had a 15 minute respond from Hawthorne. No idea into where.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 5, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Love learning the history of 9-1-1 transport.
> Recently found out AMR had bought AME? Whittier transportation at the time.


They bought everyone.  That was their down fall.  Care was only an ift company until falk came around.  Walter Schaefer told amr to kick rocks when they offered and same for Oscar Bowers.  Theres all kinds of politics in the history.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wtferick (Oct 5, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> They bought everyone.  That was their down fall.  Care was only an ift company until falk came around.  Walter Schaefer told amr to kick rocks when they offered and same for Oscar Bowers.  Theres all kinds of politics in the history.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I heard that Emergency Ambulance in Brea was a big company at one point.
Any input? True/false?


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 5, 2016)

wtferick said:


> I heard that Emergency Ambulance in Brea was a big company at one point.
> Any input? True/false?


Yea and they had offers from Falk for a buy out but I dunno what happened.  I think they are doing a scratch my back ill scratch yours to try and slay off any accusations of monopoly which it is.  Alot of kick backs.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 5, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Love learning the history of 9-1-1 transport.
> Recently found out AMR had bought AME? Whittier transportation at the time.


Yes which is/ was directly across from their 24, up the street from PIH.

As they did Adams which I remember walking by almost daily on my way home from school right across from South Gate city hall.

Adams used to run ALS in Lynwood back when it was the Lynwood Fire Department. BLS with hideous lime green fire trucks.


wtferick said:


> 3+
> Had many fair shares of just being "sick" shipped out lol


As had I. My point is they happen anywhere to anyone, and it gets old. Also "sick", or "good" calls are subjective.


----------



## wtferick (Oct 5, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Yea and they had offers from Falk for a buy out but I dunno what happened.  I think they are doing a scratch my back ill scratch yours to try and slay off any accusations of monopoly which it is.  Alot of kick backs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


What cities did they have back in the day?


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 5, 2016)

wtferick said:


> What cities did they have back in the day?


I'm not to good with my history in regards to OC as there were several companies.  OCFA destroyed some great services.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wtferick (Oct 5, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Yes which is/ was directly across from their 24, up the street from PIH.
> 
> As they did Adams which I remember walking by almost daily on my way home from school right across from South Gate city hall.
> 
> ...


Adams is a new one on my list! Sleeping a good 5 hours tonight!


----------



## wtferick (Oct 5, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> I'm not to good with my history in regards to OC as there were several companies.  OCFA destroyed some great services.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Still very saddened about Doctors.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 5, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Does McCormick staff enough units? Have a buddy who works there who had a 15 minute respond from Hawthorne. No idea into where.


We have two 24 hour units in Lynwood, 2 more in Willowbrook...next closest station is Inglewood (2 more units) and Hawthorne (2 BLS and an ALS unit) but Hawthorne/Inglewood also have "day cars" sprinkled throughout.....so while it's not uncommon for us Willowbrook units to be on move ups/running calls in Lynwood, and everyonce in a while if the day is just calls dropping left and right a Carson based unit can find themselves up there (I've also found myself running calls in Ladera Heights when calls are popping off in the other direction though...) A little more rare to see one of our Inglewood/Hawthorne units over in our areas.. (Battalion 18 and 20 usually keep them busy ha)


----------



## wtferick (Oct 5, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> We have two 24 hour units in Lynwood, 2 more in Willowbrook...next closest station is Inglewood (2 more units) and Hawthorne (2 BLS and an ALS unit) but Hawthorne/Inglewood also have "day cars" sprinkled throughout.....so while it's not uncommon for us Willowbrook units to be on move ups/running calls in Lynwood, and everyonce in a while if the day is just calls dropping left and right a Carson based unit can find themselves up there (I've also found myself running calls in Ladera Heights when calls are popping off in the other direction though...) A little more rare to see one of our Inglewood/Hawthorne units over in our areas.. (Battalion 18 and 20 usually keep them busy ha)


Thanks for the info! Sounds just like out LA county side. All 9-1-1 with the every once in a while IFT call.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 5, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Thanks for the info! Sounds just like out LA county side. All 9-1-1 with the every once in a while IFT call.


The only IFT I've gotten so far has been while working out of our Lomita station, though our other unit from my station got one out of MLK Urgent Care a while back...though they'll often call 911 so we'll get those as County calls vs IFT's lol (knocking on wood......)


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> The only IFT I've gotten so far has been while working out of our Lomita station, though our other unit from my station got one out of MLK Urgent Care a while back...though they'll often call 911 so we'll get those as County calls vs IFT's lol (knocking on wood......)


Wow and than take them next door to the ED? Thats some hard work there.  Do the guys just walk across the street from the station?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wtferick (Oct 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> The only IFT I've gotten so far has been while working out of our Lomita station, though our other unit from my station got one out of MLK Urgent Care a while back...though they'll often call 911 so we'll get those as County calls vs IFT's lol (knocking on wood......)


Smart lol. Is MLK back to being a receiving facility?


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 6, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Smart lol. Is MLK back to being a receiving facility?


Yea it has been.  Backed up by ucla.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> West to the other side of the freeway (and the other side of that finger of LA City that stretches down to Wilmington/San Pedro) to get to 14's....


Squad 14's? Athens, lol?


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 6, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Wow and than take them next door to the ED? Thats some hard work there.  Do the guys just walk across the street from the station?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Sometimes lol It's always real fun hearing someone on a call at King Urgent Care go "2 Negative to MLK, show us at Destination as well" ({code] 2, Negative [PMA, Paramedic Assist] aka BLS vs 3 Positive is Code 3 with Positive Paramedic Assist for ALS is our official radio lingo)  At least if the ER calls its some sort of trauma or STEMI transfer, usually to St Francis



wtferick said:


> Smart lol. Is MLK back to being a receiving facility?


Yeah, just a basic receiving, no specialty centers...can take a chest pain or altered there say, but not a code STEMI or Stroke or anything requiring a Trauma Center


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Squad 14's? Athens, lol?


 South Central LA, basically the area between Inglewood and the 110 corridor


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> South Central LA, basically the area between Inglewood and the 110 corridor


That'd be Athens,  kind sir.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Sometimes lol It's always real fun hearing someone on a call at King Urgent Care go "2 Negative to MLK, show us at Destination as well" ({code] 2, Negative [PMA, Paramedic Assist] aka BLS vs 3 Positive is Code 3 with Positive Paramedic Assist for ALS is our official radio lingo)  At least if the ER calls its some sort of trauma or STEMI transfer, usually to St Francis
> 
> Yeah, just a basic receiving, no specialty centers...can take a chest pain or altered there say, but not a code STEMI or Stroke or anything requiring a Trauma Center


What's so exciting about "racing the reaper" to a MAR tearing chevrons and "spiking a bag" while the squaddie rubs his disgusting turnout having knees all over the poor pt while poking them 13 times en route and putting the pt  on an NRB. Too bad it's changed since AMR isn't there anymore. Wait...what?...it hasn't??...

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 6, 2016)

Athens by the way is unincorporated.  Somebody should look at a map book not provided by the company.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 6, 2016)

haha Ok, I know Athens Park is in my first in, and the street signs around my station actually call the neighborhood Rosewood, or even West Rancho Dominguez depending...but we just call the whole chunk of unincorporated area north of Carson between the 110 and Compton "Willowbrook" ha.....my knowledge of that area is somewhat limited to "201 respond to County 14's, 10003 Normandie Ave, between Century and 101st St, Map Page 703 J5" lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 6, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> What's so exciting about "racing the reaper" to a MAR tearing chevrons and "spiking a bag" while the squaddie rubs his disgusting turnout having knees all over the poor pt while poking them 13 times en route and putting the pt  on an NRB. Too bad it's changed since AMR isn't there anymore. Wait...what?...it hasn't??...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 6, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Athens by the way is unincorporated.  Somebody should look at a map book not provided by the company.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


The only company map books are the commercial Thomas Guides lol We know anything in White is City's area...otherwise I just go where the disembodied voices that haunt the cab of my ambulance tell me to go


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> haha Ok, I know Athens Park is in my first in, and the street signs around my station actually call the neighborhood Rosewood, or even West Rancho Dominguez depending...but we just call the whole chunk of unincorporated area north of Carson between the 110 and Compton "Willowbrook" ha.....my knowledge of that area is somewhat limited to "201 respond to County 14's, 10003 Normandie Ave, between Century and 101st St, Map Page 703 J5" lol


Forgive me, but these posts just bring back some very old skool memories.

My very first shift as an EMT trainee at AMR was at our then 24 acros from the Hollywood Park racetrack that covered Athens (14), Lennox (18), and occasionally snaked down to Lawndale (21?). 

As far as the Thomas guides. Ha! Never was I so glad my mom making me learn how to use one as (wait for it..) "back in my day" there were no apps haha.

Til this day I use our district map book first, if it's BFE Kern County, I use the Thomas Guide. If I am still SOL I may use googley maps.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Forgive me, but these posts just bring back some very old skool memories.
> 
> My very first shift as an EMT trainee at AMR was at our then 24 acros from the Hollywood Park racetrack that covered Athens (14), Lennox (18), and occasionally snaked down to Lawndale (21?).
> 
> ...


All Hail Thomas Guide!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Forgive me, but these posts just bring back some very old skool memories.
> 
> My very first shift as an EMT trainee at AMR was at our then 24 acros from the Hollywood Park racetrack that covered Athens (14), Lennox (18), and occasionally snaked down to Lawndale (21?).


 Except nowadays in that area you also need to deal with 170, 171, 172, and 173's in Inglewood sandwiched between 14 and 18s.



gonefishing said:


> All Hail Thomas Guide!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


That's practically managements official policy RE Thomas Guide vs Cell phone app haha


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 6, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> All Hail Thomas Guide!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 6, 2016)

wtferick said:


> I heard that Emergency Ambulance in Brea was a big company at one point.
> Any input? True/false?


Emergency Ambulance used to cover whatever battalion Inglewood was for LACoFD.

When I started doing this stuff, they weren't that big, probably about the size of McCormick of Cole-Schaefer is/ was.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 6, 2016)

Emergency took most of their patients to DFH, 14's seemed partial to CNT. Traumas went to HGH. Perhaps it was a catchment thing, idk.

Lol, I'm surprised I still remembered most of the "01A" abbreviations. 

I did let out a slight chuckle one day when we dropped at patient off we had flown in from Frazier Park to Henry Mayo, and the ED RN asked if we had "sequence numbers".


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Emergency took most of their patients to DFH, 14's seemed partial to CNT. Traumas went to HGH. Perhaps it was a catchment thing, idk.


 Yeah 14's love to go to Centinela, or Gardena Memorial (I keep trying to tell them MLK is actually closer...idk if it's technically true but MLK is in my first in vs CNT where I have to traverse Inglewood and Hawthorne and potentially snag a `162's or something). I've taken trauma's out of both 18's and 170's to Harbor UCLA (HGH)....partially because the next closest Trauma Center is UCLA Ronald Reagan in Westwood....someone said something about Century Blvd being the dividing line? Idk I actually haven't worked that portion of town ha



> Lol, I'm surprised I still remembered most of the "01A" abbreviations.


 A what now?



> I did let out a slight chuckle one day when we dropped at patient off we had flown in from Frazier Park to Henry Mayo, and the ED RN asked if we had "sequence numbers".


Yeah it's real fun when they upload their ePCR without giving you the number ha (fortunately it's mostly a past problem, they're used to us needing it now ha)


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah 14's love to go to Centinela, or Gardena Memorial (I keep trying to tell them MLK is actually closer...
> 
> A what now?


The paper run form the fire department loves so much (you know? Tradition n' all) with the abbreviations on them. AMR's used to mirror theirs. 

You know? The one with such classics as "b*EH*avioral" that were check boxes. Heck I think I still have my clipboard from my AMR LA County days, stickers and all.

And I never thought I'd hear the day someone would try and convince a patient to go to "Killah King"...


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> The paper run form the fire department loves so much (you know? Tradition n' all) with the abbreviations on them. AMR's used to mirror theirs.
> 
> You know? The one with such classics as "b*EH*avioral" that were check boxes. Heck I think I still have my clipboard from my AMR LA County days, stickers and all.


Ok yeah yeah, I know those, all my 911 jobs had those as well (Gerber, Glendale, McCormick), though our current ePCR section on Chief Complaint still has a litany of check boxes they don't have the bolded letters to use for abbreviations lol. Never knew there was an actual name for those, thought it was just....there it was so ubiquitous lol. Yeah we don't get paper run forms from County anymore (they are completely ePCR now, at least in all my areas, McCormick has been completely ePCR since I've been here...last paper run form I filled out was at Gerber, which funny enough Torrance still uses paper PCRs that we get copies of). 



> And I never thought I'd hear the day someone would try and convince a patient to go to "Killah King"...


ROFL! Nowadays it's a fairly nice place, at least as far as I can tell haha. Or at least I don't have the same multi-hour waits as is common at Centinela or St Francis (always fun pulling into those lots and seeing aMcCormick convention in the parking lot..."Hey Mr. Patient, you said you wanted to go to Cedars right? Well you know how we said its too far? Yeah it might be faster to drive there now than waiting here....." lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> ROFL! Nowadays it's a fairly nice place, at least as far as I can tell haha. Or at least I don't have the same multi-hour waits as is common at Centinela or St Francis (always fun pulling into those lots and seeing aMcCormick convention in the parking lot..."Hey Mr. Patient, you said you wanted to go to Cedars right? Well you know how we said its too far? Yeah it might be faster to drive there now than waiting here....." lol


If you're ever super bored YouTube search for that show "Trauma: Life In The ER".

Talk about great memories. The episode they did at MLK in its heyday is pretty neat. It has a super cool doc who when I worked there was already out of his residency and an ER doc at CPM in Norwalk, a doc I would later work with here in Kern County, and bonus points to any CARE EMT's who find it and can spot their drivers training guy in his AMR blues all baby faced bright eyed and bushy tailed, haha. 

Great times, and yes they would literally beg us not to go there. If the squad shipped, I would divert, but if not, sorry yo, can't help ya.
"Let's hope it's not the B squad today..."


----------



## deadhead (Oct 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Emergency Ambulance used to cover whatever battalion Inglewood was for LACoFD.
> 
> When I started doing this stuff, they weren't that big, probably about the size of McCormick of Cole-Schaefer is/ was.


Yes. We did have a larger footprint. Around 2005-06 we were running about 50 units with operations in Los Angeles, Orange, Riverside, and San Diego County's. we served our current 911 area and also provided service in Inglewood, Diamond Bar, Walnut, and Hacienda Heights.  We also had a significant IFT business.


----------



## deadhead (Oct 6, 2016)

It looks like you're nearly spot on with the assumptions regarding the EOAs. I can relay that EOA2 (Monrovia) was awarded to the incumbent (Schaeffer). My organization bid EOA2 and did not receive the recommendation. It remains to be seen if Schaeffer will continue operating only in EOA2 if their protest is unsuccessful.


----------



## deadhead (Oct 6, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Yea and they had offers from Falk for a buy out but I dunno what happened.  I think they are doing a scratch my back ill scratch yours to try and slay off any accusations of monopoly which it is.  Alot of kick backs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk





wtferick said:


> I heard that Emergency Ambulance in Brea was a big company at one point.
> Any input? True/false?


True. Yes we were significantly larger


----------



## RandoMedic (Oct 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah, and the redrawn EOA zones put Paramount in McCormick's zone, hence Care is "losing" Paramount, and we're "gaining" it.
> 
> Anyways semantics aside, I found this: http://file.lacounty.gov/SDSInter/dhs/239512_01_RequestForProposalsNo.EOA2015.pdf
> 
> ...



Since you from Mc Cormick, rumor has it that you guys are actually going to get Compton and that you guys will more than likely take place of ALS. I think you already do this in redondo beach if memory serves. 

Care Bears got an email on Monday with us being placed for EOAs3,4 and 5. EOA 2 is only Monrovia. Haven't heard who will be getting Monrovia. I think Schaefer is the provider at the moment... Does anyone know this by any chance? 

I also heard that Compton going County but I think that has been circling around for years. 

I honestly thought that we would get your EOA 7 area over AMRs area. Didn't see that one coming but then again, never heard about how AMR did things out there. Glad you guys keeping the area though. Run into the Ochos a lot. Fun, cool guys in that station. 

That file that shows the area, there is the applications that everyone gets that applied to bid. i think that might be set in stone. 

La Habra is La Habra Ambulance. They are in house. The only thing that has Care on that is the employees. They are under a special system. 

Kinda wondering what's going on with AMR and their reactions to the news...


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 6, 2016)

LaCoEMT92 said:


> Since you from Mc Cormick, rumor has it that you guys are actually going to get Compton and that you guys will more than likely take place of ALS. I think you already do this in redondo beach if memory serves.


 Yeah, Redondo is a bit wierd. Like LACo they respond an Engine and Rescue to each scene as well as calling us, and use their Rescue like a Squad. Except instead of a pickup truck, it's a fully transport capable ALS box ambulance. Except an ALS call they'll still load the patient up in our ambulance and one of their medics will hop on just like County. I've heard they'll only transport their own FFs and other City employees, or if it's a true "load and go" situation and we have some crazy extended ETA. So they do transport but only once in a Blue Moon apparently. 

Torrance is going the same way. A few years back all their Rescues were squad type pickup trucks, now two of them are full ALS ambulances with plans to fully switch over. 
Other than that, we run with them largely the same way we run with County. 


> I also heard that Compton going County but I think that has been circling around for years.


So far we only respond into Compton when they call us for backup BLS unit, so hopefully if we do takeover it'll be the same way as County or Redondo or Torrance, and go on everything out there.....


> La Habra is La Habra Ambulance. They are in house. The only thing that has Care on that is the employees. They are under a special system.


heck maybe we can just go in house and have McCormick crews working their BLS ambulances in station? Isn't that similar to the La Habra Ambulance? I've always wondered how that worked with Care....



> Care Bears got an email on Monday with us being placed for EOAs3,4 and 5. EOA 2 is only Monrovia. Haven't heard who will be getting Monrovia. I think Schaefer is the provider at the moment... Does anyone know this by any chance?


Yeah Schaefer currently runs for Monrovia FD. I used to work for Glendale, and they're on the same Verdugo dispatch as Monrovia, I can still hear the "BEEP BEEP BEEP, Engine 101, Squad 101, Schaefer Ambulance..Chest Pain...." (Same with Montebello's "Paramedic Engine 55, Care Ambulance....." I've heard Vernon FD went on Verdugo dispatch now, and Care runs with them right?)



> I honestly thought that we would get your EOA 7 area over AMRs area. Didn't see that one coming but then again, never heard about how AMR did things out there. Glad you guys keeping the area though. Run into the Ochos a lot. Fun, cool guys in that station.
> 
> That file that shows the area, there is the applications that everyone gets that applied to bid. i think that might be set in stone.
> 
> Kinda wondering what's going on with AMR and their reactions to the news...


----------



## RandoMedic (Oct 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah, Redondo is a bit wierd. Like LACo they respond an Engine and Rescue to each scene as well as calling us, and use their Rescue like a Squad. Except instead of a pickup truck, it's a fully transport capable ALS box ambulance. Except an ALS call they'll still load the patient up in our ambulance and one of their medics will hop on just like County. I've heard they'll only transport their own FFs and other City employees, or if it's a true "load and go" situation and we have some crazy extended ETA. So they do transport but only once in a Blue Moon apparently.
> 
> Yea I think it's redondo or manhattan beach where you guys will be the ALS provider because one of these guys don't staff a full 24 ALS.
> 
> ...



Yea Vernon is on Verdugo and supposedly Bowers was their primary back up. Not sure how that was or if it was true but ima guess since they are gone, we have been getting the VFD calls.


----------



## RandoMedic (Oct 6, 2016)

sorry, new boot and don't know how to quote separate. My replies are within the quote above


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 6, 2016)

LaCoEMT92 said:


> Yea Vernon is on Verdugo and supposedly Bowers was their primary back up. Not sure how that was or if it was true but ima guess since they are gone, we have been getting the VFD calls.


Bowers was NOT the back up but the actual provider after amr left.   Vernon than hired Bowers medics to serve as VFD medics.  They than used bowers for both als and bls transport due to 1 medic on an engine and 1 single rider medic.  The box they use is a retired Bowers mod.  If the medics of vfd were busy and no medic available from Bowers, they would call in LA co fd.  The station for Bowers was in house at the fire house, rigs parked in back.  When Rural Metro bought Bowers, they pulled out of Vernon a year before they shut down due to it not being in RM's business plan.  In other words, were fileing bankruptcy and don't know whats going to happen.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wtferick (Oct 6, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Bowers was NOT the back up but the actual provider after amr left.   Vernon than hired Bowers medics to serve as VFD medics.  They than used bowers for both als and bls transport due to 1 medic on an engine and 1 single rider medic.  The box they use is a retired Bowers mod.  If the medics of vfd were busy and no medic available from Bowers, they would call in LA co fd.  The station for Bowers was in house at the fire house, rigs parked in back.  When Rural Metro bought Bowers, they pulled out of Vernon a year before they shut down due to it not being in RM's business plan.  In other words, were fileing bankruptcy and don't know whats going to happen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 6, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Thanks for sharing!


And before Bowers, guess what?

Twas AMR who supplied their paramedics. Bowers sucked up a couple of their paramedics but I think they all left eventually for other endeavors.

We, every blue moon ran calls with them. A slow department (mostly industrial obviously) and funny bunch they were. For you see they were "single role paramedics". The LA County world was their proverbial oyster to impress many a young and gullible techs..(inserts LOL here).


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 6, 2016)

Also, a bit of advice if I may to any, and all new and impressionable young techs:

Instead of focusing on "fire calls" as you call them (yup, I memurrr), and L/S calls, or the history and lore that this county brings, why not focus on whatever your end goals are. 

That county sadly is mostly a relic of what could have, but unfortunately probably never will be.

So if your goal is fire, law, med school, lawyer, WHATEVER, don't get too caught up in the "fascination" with the "Johnny and Roy" days. It does nothing for YOU as a career-minded individual, nor does it do anything for the professions attempts at progress. 

Though, I must admit I do enjoy reminiscing of the days and fun times I had there, it's just sad it never changed, and probably never will.

Memories are nice, but insignificant in the grander scheme of a career or profession built on progress. 

As usual, hope this helps, even just one young impressionable soul, cheers.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> don't get too caught up in the "fascination" with the "Johnny and Roy" days.



And if you do, just watch old reruns of Emergency! and you'll notice that 1970's LACo is virtually the same as 2016 LACo.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 6, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> And if you do, just watch old reruns of Emergency! and you'll notice that 1970's LACo is virtually the same as 2016 LACo.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 6, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> And if you do, just watch old reruns of Emergency! and you'll notice that 1970's LACo is virtually the same as 2016 LACo.


Yea no kidding! Little to no changes since 1976!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wtferick (Nov 2, 2016)

Any updates!?


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 2, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Any updates!?


CARE took all of schaefers areas all of amr except for AV and Santa Clarita.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 2, 2016)

Mccormick got Compton and retained what they already had.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 2, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Any updates!?


We got selected as a backup Kaiser provider...though I doubt thats what you meant...


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 2, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Mccormick got Compton and retained what they already had.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Yup....except when they redrew the zones, County added Paramount to our area so we get that as well, plus Compton, plus word is we'll also get Hermosa Beach when they transfer to County Fire (we already staff a Paramedic ambulance for them when they can't staff their own due to staffing issues) and otherwise like you said keep all our other areas (though Redondo Beach is talking about going internal next year...possibly Torrance as well in the near future, but we'll see about that, they've supposedly been talking about that ever since, possibly even before, Gerber folded and went out of business a few years back)


----------



## wtferick (Nov 2, 2016)

When would all this take into affect?


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 2, 2016)

wtferick said:


> When would all this take into affect?


January 1st

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Nov 2, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> That county sadly is mostly a relic of what could have, but unfortunately probably never will be.



My paramedic textbook had a paragraph that blamed 'Emergency' for most of the negative dogma and the public's misconceptions of modern EMS. 
#funfact. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 2, 2016)

NPO said:


> My paramedic textbook had a paragraph that blamed 'Emergency' for most of the negative dogma and the public's misconceptions of modern EMS.
> #funfact.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


LOL!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 2, 2016)

NPO said:


> My paramedic textbook had a paragraph that blamed 'Emergency' for most of the negative dogma and the public's misconceptions of modern EMS.
> #funfact.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yet our  former company "training coordinator" pissed and moaned about the "neighboring county to the south" while proudly displaying his LACoFD "Squad 51" helmet...sure.


----------



## pl8guy (Nov 6, 2016)

The rumor going around is appeals have been filed and the current contract is being extended to may. Any truth to this? I remember in '06 the same thing happened and McCormick ended up taking an EOA originally awarded to AMR.


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 6, 2016)

pl8guy said:


> The rumor going around is appeals have been filed and the current contract is being extended to may. Any truth to this? I remember in '06 the same thing happened and McCormick ended up taking an EOA originally awarded to AMR.


Yes, those are the rumors.  Good for Schaefer.  The Ambulance to the stars.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wtferick (Nov 7, 2016)

Schaefer is appealing?


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 7, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Schaefer is appealing?


From what I hear for Pomona and ive heard the city of Pomona, Claremont etc are not happy about losing Schaefer.  If any fight, im sure AMR will try everything.  We're simply repeating history.  Falk aka CARE has former amr management so they already know what route the other companys thinking.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 7, 2016)

By the way im shocked Mccormick was able to bid when they back owe the county a ton of money same for Americare who has been operating on and off again with no insurance.  Than CARE with previous accusations of kick backs in OC.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufasa556 (Nov 7, 2016)

Doctors appealed during the last OC bid. After the appeals were reviewed, the county gave what little Doctors was awarded in the first bid to Care.

I do hope it works out in Schaefer's favor. They're terribly managed and this was the enivitable outcome of that mismanagement, but I'd be real sad to see them disappear.


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 7, 2016)

Mufasa556 said:


> Doctors appealed during the last OC bid. After the appeals were reviewed, the county gave what little Doctors was awarded in the first bid to Care.
> 
> I do hope it works out in Schaefer's favor. They're terribly managed and this was the enivitable outcome of that mismanagement, but I'd be real sad to see them disappear.


Oh yea.  Big time history especially with the marilyn monroe death.  I remember my older brother getting his pinky stuck in a nutt.  My grandfather took a look and told my grandmother call Schafers boys.  What showed up was a Schaefer paramedic and EMT and than eventually them failing to remove it and him being taken to the nearest fire house to have it grinded off as the medic kept him calm.  Those were the days! 1994 is when the county came in and took over ems and fire.  The citizens held a protest and march against it.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Dec 21, 2016)

[Cause drama]

In my opinion, this is a joke, and has caused me to lose respect for one of the last decent 911s. 







Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 21, 2016)

NPO said:


> [Cause drama]
> 
> In my opinion, this is a joke, and has caused me to lose respect for one of the last decent 911s.
> 
> ...


I can already see the already meat head egos rising even more.  JR fire fighters now have the colors to match their egos.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 21, 2016)

AMR is looking at the long run. AMR can easily walk away from Los Angeles and it won't effect Envision Healthcare one little bit. The long play has always been look at acquiring vs. fighting.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 21, 2016)

NPO said:


> [Cause drama]
> 
> In my opinion, this is a joke, and has caused me to lose respect for one of the last decent 911s.
> 
> ...



Those rig graphics do everything to bring down our profession. Let fire departments fight fire and let EMS do medical. Try telling that to some IAFF union boss though and they might have a heart attack lol.


----------



## Nick15 (Dec 21, 2016)

AMR appealed too. Although we have no idea when we will find anything out yet. The one thing for sure though is that we will be losing our in house unit with la habra heights fire. Care will take over there starting in the new year.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 21, 2016)

Seems like this is the full collapse of what was left when AMR took over the goodhew empire.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick15 (Dec 21, 2016)

Reading all about this history makes me wish that AMR still had the whole county. I would love to work in the Malibu/Calabasas area since it's only a 30 min drive from my house haha.


----------



## Nick15 (Dec 21, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Seems like this is the full collapse of what was left when AMR took over the goodhew empire.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


But now it seems like care is trying to do that...I guess we will see what happens in the future with them..


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 21, 2016)

ngurrola4043 said:


> But now it seems like care is trying to do that...I guess we will see what happens in the future with them..


If they can truly do it for less cost etc than great.  I think they will eventually just pave the way for LAco to get its own transport ambulances or open up a can of worms like CARE had in OC with paying off politicians.  It was even written up in JEMS.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick15 (Dec 21, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> If they can truly do it for less cost etc than great.  I think they will eventually just pave the way for LAco to get its own transport ambulances or open up a can of worms like CARE had in OC with paying off politicians.  It was even written up in JEMS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


This is why so many people are upset about this. We have former care employees who hated it there..
Also I recently heard that OC fire is looking to do away with being the primary care provider and wants a private ambulance company with medics to come in and take over. Is that true?


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 21, 2016)

ngurrola4043 said:


> This is why so many people are upset about this. We have former care employees who hated it there..
> Also I recently heard that OC fire is looking to do away with being the primary care provider and wants a private ambulance company with medics to come in and take over. Is that true?


Far from the truth.  They threw the biggest fit when Lynch started the OC private paramedic pilot program.  You bring in privates thats lost jobs in the eyes of the IAFF as well as budget reduction.  The current Care management is former AMR management.  That's why this is all going like new oil in a motor.  They know the people, the in and outs, as well as Faulk owner of CARE having DEEP DEEP European pockets.  If AMR wanted to or any large firm, you would walk into OC and blast the citys for using European outsourcing vs a local American company.  It would fly due to OC being largely conservative/Republican and patriotic.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fatkid (Dec 21, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> I can already see the already meat head egos rising even more.  JR fire fighters now have the colors to match their egos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


WHo cares what color the rigs are.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Dec 21, 2016)

NPO said:


> [Cause drama]
> 
> In my opinion, this is a joke, and has caused me to lose respect for one of the last decent 911s.
> 
> ...



Oh BRO!! So sick!


It'll be a cold day in hell if OC relinquished control to private medics. OCFA ran a smear campaign against Lynch when they first started using medics. It was depressingly hilarious the claims in the OC Register were.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 21, 2016)

fatkid said:


> WHo cares what color the rigs are.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 21, 2016)

fatkid said:


> WHo cares what color the rigs are.



Sadly, LOTS of people.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Dec 21, 2016)

NPO said:


> [Cause drama]
> 
> In my opinion, this is a joke, and has caused me to lose respect for one of the last decent 911s.
> 
> ...



Soo anyone know is this a contractual paint scheme for some city they service? Or they trying to reinvent themselves and this will be across the whole fleet?


----------



## NPO (Dec 21, 2016)

ProbieMedic said:


> Soo anyone know is this a contractual paint scheme for some city they service? Or they trying to reinvent themselves and this will be across the whole fleet?


No one cares what color they are. We care WHY they changed. They changed to make their FD contracts happy. The Fire Dept there doesn't like the public knowing there is a difference between ems and fire because the FD takes a lot of funding to support EMS. As soon as the public realizes how backwards the system is, they won't want a huge expensive fire department. 

Changing colors is just to make the FD happy in further hiding EMS in their shadow. 

What I heard was this paint scheme will initially only be for their 24 hour units, and their day cars will remain white and blue. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## wtferick (Dec 21, 2016)

Are these going to be for the new Compton contract?


----------



## NPO (Dec 21, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Are these going to be for the new Compton contract?


Will these be serving Compton? Yes.
Is that why they changed? No.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm on board with "who cares?". These companies are doing what they've always done in terms of keeping their contracts a well-oiled machine. In turn they can use the "we do 911 calls" as most new EMT's want this experience. In heavy fire-based areas it's a smart business angle.

Google CoCo County AMR and tell me what their units look like. The same goes for San Diego (AMR) City FD. 

In summary, all I (Joe Citizen) cares about is the level of competency of the providers inside the box, I am color blind in my true time of need.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm with VentMonkey on this. People are all up in arms just because someone decided to change the color of the ambulance. Did McCormick change the color to please the FD and give their employees a ego stroke? Probably. But being up in arms just because someone changed colors is just dumb. By that way of thinking then all of AMR Santa Barbara county needs to change to red because the white ambulances match with the white fire engines. Same with AMR Palm Springs, white ambulances match the white fire engines. Rural Metro has red, white, and yellow ambulances that will match fire engines. Private companies and 3rd services color match so is it really THAT big of a deal? 

People praise how they wish we (EMS) were treated as equals with the FD, so when a ambulance company changes from white to red to match the FD its suddenly wrong? I don't get it. Personally I could care less what the color of the ambulance is. It doesn't mean anything to me, what matters is the level of care that goes on in the back. Will it be affected by the new color scheme? No it won't. The level of care will remain constant.

On a side note I do have to say that it is a nice color. I'm a sucker for red on vehicles.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 21, 2016)

I have a weird feeling a bunch is about to change in LA. If Trump dose what I hope he dose and promised, he will cut off funding to illegal alien sanctuary cities. LA Fire will lose federal grant money and the private companies will move in. Without federal funding I have a irking feeling LA Fire is gonna have some serious problems and have to cut areas turning them back over to the private companies.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 21, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> I have a weird feeling a bunch is about to change in LA. If Trump dose what I hope he dose and promised, he will cut off funding to illegal alien sanctuary cities. LA Fire will lose federal grant money and the private companies will move in. Without federal funding I have a irking feeling LA Fire is gonna have some serious problems and have to cut areas turning them back over to the private companies.


LA fire double bills.  Not only do you pay a yearly tax but if you need transport you get a bill.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 21, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> LA fire double bills.  Not only do you pay a yearly tax but if you need transport you get a bill.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



However LA Fire gets a ton of federal funding. Their Hazmat program is almost all federally funded. You think they will cut that before Ambulance service?


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 21, 2016)

Looking at LA City Fire budget it's just a matter of time until it collapses. Good luck for any LA City people pulling a pension in 10 years. It's all a house of cards. I think it's just a matter of time until private Ambulance companies come in again.


----------



## fatkid (Dec 21, 2016)

*RED RIGS MATTER* lol


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 21, 2016)

fatkid said:


> *RED RIGS MATTER* lol



Black Rigs Matter and if you don't agree and think All Rigs Matter your a close minded rasict lol


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 22, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> I can already see the already meat head egos rising even more.  JR fire fighters now have the colors to match their egos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



RMSD has ambulances that are painted red to match their contract department as well. No big deal.

Edit: Apparently I'm fashionably late to the party. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 22, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> RMSD has ambulances that are painted red to match their contract department as well. No big deal.
> 
> Edit: Apparently I'm fashionably late to the party.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a horse of a different color.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## aquabear (Dec 22, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> I can already see the already meat head egos rising even more.  JR fire fighters now have the colors to match their egos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Just call them what they are: "stretcher fetchers."


----------

